

TV Viewing continues to rise - seshagiric
http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/online_mobile/tv-internet-and-mobile-usage-in-us-continues-to-rise/

======
seshagiric
One would think that with the pervasive growth of PC usage and internet
penetration, people would reduce their TV viewing. The article brings out some
interesting facts.

